# Mount 8.0 ZFS in 7.2 - How?



## Ben (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 8.0 as a ZFS-only system and want to move files now from my current 7.2-machine to the 8.0. I put the harddrives in the 7.2-machine and wanted to move the files now to the 8.0 but it is not working as it says the 8.0-ZFS is newer than the one supported in 7.2.

Is there a way to upgrade ZFS in 7.2 without upgrading the system?

Thanks for ideas.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2010)

Ben said:
			
		

> Is there a way to upgrade ZFS in 7.2 without upgrading the system?


Nope. You need to update to 7-STABLE or wait for 7.3-RELEASE.


----------



## Ben (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 12, 2010)

Just for the record:

7.2-RELEASE uses ZFSv6.
7.3-RELEASE will use ZFSv13.  (7-STABLE uses ZFSv13)

8.0-RELEASE uses ZFSv13.

zpool(1) can only import pools that are at the same or lower versions.

IOW, ZFSv6 zpool command cannot import a ZFSv13 pool.


----------

